# Winter Wonder



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful pictures ---- if I knew how to post one, I would.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 13, 2016)

My cat is finally getting used to going outside in the snow in the Rocky Mountains our new home here.


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Beautiful pictures ---- if I knew how to post one, I would.


Go find a picture...google..bing..anywhere. right click on it..and copy.....come in here and paste. That simple. Spare_change


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> My cat is finally getting used to going outside in the snow in the Rocky Mountains our new home here.




Bet it's beautiful there yiostheoy


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> My cat is finally getting used to going outside in the snow in the Rocky Mountains our new home here.



Where is your new home? I'm in Colorado.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, like that worked .... lol


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Yeah, like that worked .... lol




Try again on another one. Some won't work.....most do. Be sure to click copy image then paste it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn, I'm good !!!!


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

One of my favorites ....


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> My cat is finally getting used to going outside in the snow in the Rocky Mountains our new home here.


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

I am such a whiz!!


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

I can just tel it's way cold here..


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 13, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Damn, that's pretty.


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Yes it is. I love these. Anyone's...


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

I am cold now LOL


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

That was fun, thanks guys. ♥ Time to head to bed!


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> That was fun, thanks guys. ♥ Time to head to bed!




Agreed, ready to pass out


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## gipper (Dec 13, 2016)

Kat said:


>


It is a good thing you documented all those pretty winter pictures...cause with AGW just around the corner, snow and cold will soon...very soon.....very very soon be obsolete.

Just ask OldCrocker.  He will tell you.

...and I really love your avatar too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 13, 2016)

You southerners would not survive for a week with snow!  Be careful what you wish for.  

I have my own snow pictures.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You southerners would not survive for a week with snow!  Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I have my own snow pictures.
> 
> ...




No kidding Chris, try driving down here when there is just a little itsy bitsy ice on the road...


Stupid rednecks...


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You southerners would not survive for a week with snow!  Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I have my own snow pictures.
> 
> ...





Well, I survived it when I lived in Alaska, and I survived it when I lived in Wisconsin, but yeah...give me white........white sand on a nice beach!


----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 19, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Kat I would like to know what plowed that road,  it must be huge 


.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2016)

Kat said:


>



It looks really cold there.


----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I am sure it is. May be one from Alaska, I forget. Makes me cold to even look.....but it's beautiful.


----------



## Kat (Dec 19, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Me too, but I have seen it that way in Alaska and Canada. Brrrr I am cold just looking.


----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 21, 2016)

I just took my cat for a walk after midnight in all that snow.

He could stand it for about half an hour and then his paws were chilled frozen.

I finally picked him up, brought him inside, washed off his paws, and fed him his favorite canned cat food.

Now he is licking his paws to warm them back up.


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> I just took my cat for a walk after midnight in all that snow.
> 
> He could stand it for about half an hour and then his paws were chilled frozen.
> 
> ...




awwww sweet! Not sure this Kat would stand in the snow that long. lol


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Outstanding Pic and Thread by the Diva Kat.......Seasons Greeting Babe.......steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 22, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Kat, Great Pics but can you tell me where they are in future Pics......TYIAFYC.....steve


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

From past winters here


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2016)

When it snows in my neighborhood


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

theliq said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




If the info is there, i sure will.


----------



## theliq (Jan 3, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Love them all Kat,the Sculptures are Magnifico......where in the world are they(China maybe)..love you babe...steve.....Happy 2017


----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

Alaska


----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

Alaska


----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

theliq said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

Canada


----------



## Kat (Jan 3, 2017)

Alberta Canada


----------



## theliq (Jan 3, 2017)

Kat said:


> Alberta Canada


Same Pic as 217,218........Summer and Winter...I Like Kat...steve


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 3, 2017)

I miss the snow..


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)

Friend of mine in Tennessee...on her property.


----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)

Another...gorgeous


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2017)

Where I live...


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 160673​







That's COOL!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)

grrrrrrr why did that turn to IMG


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## theliq (Nov 17, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 160673​


Is that Real Angel,such an incredible night sky,...steve


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2017)

theliq said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 160673​
> ...


I don't know...but it is a breathtaking image, nonetheless.


----------



## theliq (Nov 17, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Bloody Brilliant Angel...steve


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 24, 2017)

This stupid Christmas special used to always scare me


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 24, 2017)

Spare_change said:


>




Thank you for that one !


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 24, 2017)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 162519



Charlie Brown specials were always the sure sign of approaching winter & holidays.........


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 24, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 162519
> ...




Yup it was always about love


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## theliq (Nov 26, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 162517​


Just Beautiful Angel


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 27, 2017)

Annapolis State House from Courthouse entry


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 18, 2017)

♥​


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------

